# Category Options required for Best Insurer



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best Insurer award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite Insurer below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Comfort


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Safeguard


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Dolmen


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

NFU


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Safeguard


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Camping and Caravanning Club Insurance.

They were half the price of Comfort for our new van and at least 30% cheaper than the nearest using the same underwriter.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Having only used one its a bit hard for me to compare,but i'm with....
Safeguard.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Saga.


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

I found Safeguard the most helpful and flexible when I was buying my first mh insurance this year

Ronidog


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, :? :? but how can you give an award to best insurer, as the type of insurance varies so much due to vehicle, people and location.

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Saga
Richard


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MCIA


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Caravan Club


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Comfort get my vote.

Much cheaper than any of the rivals (including SAGA) AND they dont have silly restrictions on the amount of time you are away !!

If you insure your house through them as well they DO NOT include the "The house must not be unoccupied for more than 28 days" rule.

When you ring them you get to speak to someone who deals ONLY in MH insurance so they are expert in the field.

Their breakdown cover doesnt have a size/weight restriction either !!

All in all I find them impossible to beat !!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Caravanguard


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Comfort Insurance.

They were good to deal with on the phone. Also if you take out their home insurance as well you can easily get covered for more than the silly 30 days. We settled for 90 days but could have had longer. 

Also you don't have to phone up before you go away. Some policies/companies want you to phone up to let them know when you are going away for longer periods.

By taking their travel insurance as well you get a very good competative rate. So I have the motorhome, house and travel insurance.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Caravan Club, way cheaper than anyone else and good cover without excessive excess.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

NFU. Cheaper this year than last, no excess, bonus protection and 360 days Europe cover.

Wobby


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Lifesure


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Caravanguard

we were with Saga but changed due to not being insured whilst commuting to and from work, a bit hard not to do when its your only vehicle 8O 

Anne


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I would vote for Safeguard, because there policy seemed more all rounded. We were with Comfort the year before, but had lots of restrictions, it you wanted extra mileage or to leave the motorhome at home it worked out a lot more expensive. They just wasnt interested in negotioating on price and Safeguard worked out more than £100 cheaper.

regards
Pat


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

NFU free business use and good to deal when making a claim. 

Ginge


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

L/V everytime...always the cheapest and the best for me...


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------

